

Why I’m Betting on You to Help Shape the New American Economy - uptown
https://medium.com/@PresidentObama/why-im-betting-on-you-to-help-shape-the-new-american-economy-e80a775b44ee

======
anigbrowl
An obvious election pitch, but interesting nonetheless.

For context, the Wall Street Journal's (unpaywalled) 'day in history' has 3
front pages from 6 years ago right now, which was when the stock market fell
off a cliff:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/wsj125/2014/10/08/oct-9-11-2008-crisis-...](http://blogs.wsj.com/wsj125/2014/10/08/oct-9-11-2008-crisis-
on-wall-street/)

